# Dreamtravel!!!



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Me and a friend are planning to undertake an huge travel when we're ready with secondary school. Still a year to go......
Through 2 continents!
We have planned it in big lines and estimated the costs.

*This is the plan;*
Amsterdam-Moscow (by plane)
_-Alternative: Amsterdam-Helsinki(cheap flight) Helsinki-St Petersburg-Moscow(train) 4 days total_

Few days Moscow









Train to Irkutsk with the Transiberian Express - 2 days Irkutsk and lake Baikal _-Short stop in Jekaterinaburg if possible.-_









Train to Ulaan Bator - 2 days Ulaan Bator









Train to Beijing! We want to spend 5-7 days in Beijing. 
We would like to see the Forbidden City, Olympic Stadia, Tianmen Square, National Opera, Governmental Buildings, Great Wall, CCTV Building, Hutongs.









After Beijing we want to travel through China. We eventually want to end in Urumqi. But we want to avoid Hong Kong, Guangzhou, Kunming, Shenzhen and Shanghai, they are relatively far from Beijing and not really on the route to Urumqi. Plus there are many organised trips to these cities which arent so expensive(in comparison). Instead we want to discover the inlands of China.
We want to go to Xi'an, Lanzhou. And maybe to Chongqing.
We think we would spend a few days 2-3 in each of these last cities.









After that, we take the train from Lanzhou to Urumqi. 2 days spending here too.









From here, we'll take the train to Alma-Ata in Kazachstan! We think we'll spend 3-4 days in Alma-Ata.









After Alma-Ata we want to go back to Russia. But we are still looking for posibilities to visit Oezbekistan(Tashkent), the ship wrecks of the Aral Lake and the Baikonoer Space Base!









Back to Russia. In scenario one, we take the train to Moscow and go back to home(the Netherlands). Whe estimated costs till here.
2000 euro.

But scenario two is much better: We try to get to Volgograd. Spend a day(or two days) here. 









From Volgograd we want to go to Ukrainia. First to the Krim, for beaches and nice scenerys









After this we want to go to Odessa, spending a few days(2-3) here too









From Odessa we would take a train to Boedapest for a cheap return flight to Amsterdam. 

What do you think of this dreamtravel. Were pretty sure to do it. We want to travel with the train cause it's very cheap and you can see a lot of the region.
Do you also have a dreamtravel. Post it here


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

You should send Staff a PM, he's on something simular right now, I'm sure he has tons of info to share!

It sounds like a great trip!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
I accidentally pressed the s='submit thread' button. You only saw a quarter of it


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Now the trip both sounds *and* looks great! 


At the time the closest thing I get to a dream travel is a month in Australia... and unless my work situation changes too much it will go downunder sometime next spring... but a have some smaller ones to take care of before.( Cali this summer and Hong Kong in the fall )... plus if I apply for the police I might have to postpone it a year or two


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Great trip plan kay: !  !

I prefer roadtrips! kay: ! I'll do it this summer: Greece -> Italy(by boat) -> Austria ->Germany -> Denmark and back ! 4 people and all this with a tiny Toyota Yaris 1,0 65hp  !


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Might I suggest Xian to Chengdu by train then overland to Lanzhou. That would take you over the eastern edge of the Tibetian plateau without actually going into the Tibet Autonomous Region(which you need to join a tour to visit) past some amazing scenery.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Did my pictures of the Krim influented you to go there?


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Soufian said:


> Me and a friend are planning to undertake an huge travel when we're ready with secondary school. Still a year to go......


That friend is Dr. Dubai.

You didn't tell me about the second scenario, but that just sounds great. I hope we'll have enough money by then, otherwise we should cancel the trip and remove it to 2008.

Than we can go to some of my family in US in 2007 if you want. But our purpose is of course to do the trip in 2007.


----------

